# eine vom Admin hochgeladene csv -Datei in der Datatable  auch von jedem User sichtbar



## bradig (14. Feb 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem.
Als Admin einer webseite habe ich eine csv -Datei in einer Datatable gespeichert.(primeface,jsf).
Ich möchte, dass jeder engelogte User diese Tabelle zu sehen bekommt.
Ich bin aber momentan der einzige ,der diese Tabelle sehen kann.
Jeder User bekommt nur eine leere Tabelle zu sehen.
wie kann man so ein Problem lösen?
Herzlich
Bradig


----------

